# colocação pronominal: lo



## Jack79

Quiero decir: Lo estoy leyendo ahora. 
¿Se puede decir, _"O estou lendo agora"?_
_Obrigado_


----------



## Vanda

Jack79 said:


> Quiero decir: Lo estoy leyendo ahora.
> ¿Se puede decir, _"O estou lendo agora"?_
> _Obrigado_



Não, Jack! Não se começa uma frase com este tipo de pronome: oblíquo.
Estou lendo-o agora.

Um pouco sobre a colocação dos pronomes.


----------



## Jack79

Obrigado Vanda!


----------



## Tomby

Jack79, repare no seguinte:

ÊNCLISE 
1. É a regra geral, sobretudo na frase simples afirmativa: 
Falaste-*lhe* do filme? 
Eu vou buscá-*lo* amanhã. 
2. É obrigatório com o infinitivo regido da preposição "a": 
Começou a contar-*nos* a sua história. 
Não fiquei a ouvi-*lo* mais. 
Observações: Quando os pronomes são enclíticos, ligam-se ao verbo por hífen. 
Se o verbo está conjugado com os pronomes pessoais de 3ª pessoa, "o/os" e "a/as" toma as formas "lo", "los", "la", "las" se a forma verbal que o precede termina em "r", "s" ou "z", que se suprimem: amámo-*lo*; dizemo-*lo*; di-*lo*. 
Leia, por favor, a resposta #4 deste tema, principalmente onde diz "Conjugação de um verbo pronominal. Modelo: *ESCREVER + O*":
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=224719&highlight=
Cumprimentos!
TT.


----------



## Mangato

Vanda said:


> Não, Jack! Não se começa uma frase com este tipo de pronome: oblíquo.
> Estou lendo-o agora.
> 
> Um pouco sobre a colocação dos pronomes.


 
Pergunta de ignorante.

É possivel a construção _Estou-no lendo agora?_

(Assim seria em galego)

Obrigado


----------



## Vanda

Estou-no, não. Estou o lendo agora, sim.


----------



## Mangato

Vanda said:


> Estou-no, não. Estou o lendo agora, sim.


 
Obrigado Vanda


----------



## Tomby

Caro Mangato: 
Os pronomes pessoais de 3ª pessoa "o", "a" e plurais "os", "as" [objecto directo] tomam as formas "*no*", "*na*", "*nos*", "*nas*" se a forma verbal que os precede terminam em ditongo [_dão-nas_] ou consonante nasal [_perdem-nas_].
TT.


----------



## Outsider

Mangato said:


> Pergunta de ignorante.
> 
> É possivel a construção _Estou-no lendo agora?_
> 
> (Assim seria em galego)


Talvez se diga em alguns dialectos regionais, mas não é o uso padrão.

Mais frequente ainda que a tradução da Vanda, ao menos em Portugal, seria "Estou *a lê-lo* agora".


----------



## Jack79

Y si quiero decir: m_e ibas a decirlo, pero de repente cambiaste de tema. (_?)


----------



## Outsider

"Ias dizê-lo/dizer, mas mudaste de assunto."
ou
"(Você) ia dizê-lo/dizer, mas mudou de assunto."

As versões sem pronome são mais informais.


----------



## Naticruz

Vanda said:


> Estou-no, não. Estou o lendo agora, sim.


 Aqui, em Portugal leva hífen, Vanda
Estou-o lendo agora
Cumprimentos


----------



## Vanda

Mas não, estou-no, certo?

Estou-o, ok, de acordo com as regras gramaticais, também usaríamos, mas não estou-no.


----------



## Mangato

Tombatossals said:


> Caro Mangato:
> Os pronomes pessoais de 3ª pessoa "o", "a" e plurais "os", "as" [objecto directo] tomam as formas "*no*", "*na*", "*nos*", "*nas*" se a forma verbal que os precede terminam em ditongo [_dão-nas_] ou consonante nasal [_perdem-nas_].
> TT.


 Assim também é no galego. Muito obrigado TT,   conhecia  o uso e não a regra.
Mas  o meu problema é que *estou* para mi acaba  em  ditongo.  

Estou a lelo,  também e uma forma gramatical certa usada no Sul, e  no galego mais literario, que fuge do gerundio. Quanto ao hifem temos um barulho que melhor nem toca-lo.

Obrigado a todos pela ajuda


----------



## Naticruz

Vanda said:


> Mas não, estou-no, certo?
> 
> Estou-o, ok, de acordo com as regras gramaticais, também usaríamos, mas não estou-no.


Certo, Vanda.
Referia-me apenas ao hífen de estou-o.
Creio que em Portugal ninguém se lembraria de dizer estou-no!
Um beijo


----------



## Tomby

Olá Mangato! Infelizmente não sei galego, mas resumindo, em português, se a forma verbal termina em nasalidade (m, ão, õe), o pronome enclítico toma um "n" e se liga com hífen [-]: no, na, nos, nas.
Exemplo: "Eles cumprimentaram o chefe" = "Eles cumprimentara*m-no*".
Feliz Domingo! 
TT.


----------



## Alandria

Naticruz said:


> Certo, Vanda.
> Referia-me apenas ao hífen de estou-o.
> Creio que em Portugal ninguém se lembraria de dizer estou-no!
> Um beijo


 
É que a Vanda se esqueceu de que o uso do hífen no Brasil nesse caso particular é facultativo, mas qualquer um esqueceria, já que dificilmente escreveríamos assim.


----------



## SãoEnrique

Tombatossals said:


> Caro Mangato:
> Os pronomes pessoais de 3ª pessoa "o", "a" e plurais "os", "as" [objecto directo] tomam as formas "*no*", "*na*", "*nos*", "*nas*" se a forma verbal que os precede terminam em ditongo [_dão-nas_] ou consonante nasal [_perdem-nas_].
> TT.



Oi,

A que se referem as formas "no", "na", "nos", "nas" por favor?


----------



## anaczz

Tombatossals said:


> Os pronomes pessoais de 3ª pessoa "o", "a" e plurais "os", "as" [objecto directo] tomam as formas "*no*", "*na*", "*nos*", "*nas*" se a forma verbal que os precede terminam em ditongo (nasal)[_dão-nas_] ou consonante nasal [_perdem-nas_].
> TT.


É como disse TT, essas são as formas que assumem os pronomes o, a, os e as:

Levaram o menino para casa.
Levaram-no para casa.

Eles roubam flores e dão-nas à professora.
Eles roubam flores e dão as flores à professora.


----------



## SãoEnrique

Obrigado pela resposta.


----------



## Uticens678

Olá a toda a gente! Como o título desta discussão é "colocação pronominal: lo",pergunto-vos o seguinte: no caso da ênclise do pronome "lo" com a primeira pessoa plural do presente do indicativo e do imperativo/conjuntivo , as formas certas são: 1) "matamo-lo", "matemo-lo!" ou 2)"matamos-lo", "matemos-lo" 3)uma terceira opção?Obrigado pela atenção!!!


----------



## Uticens678

E em espanhol seria "lo matamos" y "matemoslo!" (del verbo "matar"), verdad?


----------



## anaczz

Uticens678 said:


> Olá a toda a gente! Como o título desta discussão é "colocação pronominal: lo",pergunto-vos o seguinte: no caso da ênclise do pronome "lo" com a primeira pessoa plural do presente do indicativo e do imperativo/conjuntivo , as formas certas são: 1) "matamo-lo", "matemo-lo!" ou 2)"matamos-lo", "matemos-lo" 3)uma terceira opção?Obrigado pela atenção!!!


Sempre que a forma verbal termina em "s" ou "r", essa terminação é suprimida e o pronome passa a ser lo/los/la/las.
matar -> matá-lo
matas -> mata-lo
matamos -> matamo-lo

Há um recurso interessante, onde pode ver a conjugação dos verbos e escolher entre as conjugações normal, reflexiva e pronominal.


----------



## Uticens678

Perfeito!Em espanhol?


----------



## XiaoRoel

En español: matarlo, lo matas (mátaslo está anticuado), lo matamos (matámoslo, anticuado).


----------



## Uticens678

XiaoRoel said:


> En español: matarlo, lo matas (mátaslo está anticuado), lo matamos (matámoslo, anticuado).


Obrigado!Mas no imperativo de primeira pessoa plural (em espanhol)es "Matemoslo!" o "Matemolo!" ?


----------



## XiaoRoel

*¡Matémoslo!* que no es imperativo, sino subjuntivo de mandato en modalidad expresivo-impresiva del lenguaje (por eso los signos de admiración, y ten en cuenta que en español se pone uno para abrir, con el punto encima, y otro para cerrar con el punto debajo).


----------

